

Huge Spam Attack Trending on Twitter ("How to lose 20lbs") - markhemmings
https://twitter.com/search?q=%22How%20To%20Lose%2020lbs%22&src=tren

======
thezilch
If this is relevant to HN, the link should be to
[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%22How%20To%20Lose%202...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%22How%20To%20Lose%2020lbs%22&src=tren)
(or click "All" on the current URL).

Alternatively, instead of scrolling through RTs, people complaining, etc to
discover the spam, add "weightpower" to the search --
[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%22How%20To%20Lose%202...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%22How%20To%20Lose%2020lbs%22%20weightpower).

------
coherentpony
I'm sorry but this post making the front page is a testament to the sheer lack
of quality recently.

~~~
NamTaf
Why? It's interesting that Twitter has become a vector for malware spread. PG
discussed [1] how Twitter is in his mind a new protocol rather than just a
service. This relates to that because it's using Twitter as a vector protocol.
Therefore in my mind is quite acceptable news to hit HN.

[1]: <http://paulgraham.com/twitter.html>

------
electromagnetic
Isn't this ultimately inevitable when twitter hands out mass access to its
service to any 3rd party app that wants to self promote.

Every game nowadays has twitter integration, it even works in hacked games. So
really, how long was it going to be before some 3rd party iPhone or Android,
or even a popular pirated game became the source of spam attacks?

It's like leaving teenagers alone in the house just after you bought four kegs
and two dozen boxes of liquor. If you're shocked they have a house party, it's
shame on you not them.

This is shame on twitter for not doing their own due diligence to be able to
shut these hacks down before it comes to public attention. Something as simple
as putting a base 36 code that's registered to an app and prefixes any tweet
from said app would have made this quick to block whilst identifying the
source.

I mean it's not like someone would hack say a Tropico 4 crack and upload it to
a peer farm to make it more popular than the original file, would they?
Definitely they would.

------
markhemmings
"How To Lose 20lbs" is currently trending on Twitter. Vast numbers of profiles
seem to be tweeting the spam link

------
galapago
I can't confirm the fact that it is TT. Right now, i'm seeing:

    
    
        #AFestaVaiComecar
        #askselena
        #Evedönüyoruz
        #EnElMundoDelRevés
        Abdullah Cömert
        #EnClasesSiempreEstá
        Perro Pablo
        OTAN
        Navas
        We Can't Stop

------
InternalRun
I have seen this over the past few days and on some verified accounts too.
Probably a large 3rd party app was hacked or a phishing app was setup and is
now using the permissions to tweet links. Make sure you clean out apps that
you give permissions to.

